# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  ~~ ₪₪ خريطة متحركة تشرح كيفية أداء مناسك الحج ₪₪ ~~

## مهرة القصر

"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله , الحمد لله حمدا طيبا كثيرا مباركا , الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
*ها هو موسم الحج قد اقتربت ايامه بالأمن والأمان من الأرض المباركة التي أهدت إلى العالم أعظم رسالة وأصدق رؤية .*



*فيه تعذب المناجاة و تحلو الطاعة ويسري نور الإيمان بين الجوانح وتسمو الروح لترتفع إلى عالم الطهر والإذعان لله الواحد الديان .*
*وها نحن نصحبكم في موقعنا الموسمي لحج هذا العام لنعيش سويا أجواء هذه الرحلة المباركة* 
*نتعرف أحكام الحج وآدابه ونجلي حكمه وأسراره نتنقل في هذه الروضة الغناء الندية بقلوب يحدوها الشوق وهي تهتف وتنادي :*
*لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك لا شريك لك.**
تعالوا معنا لنتعرف على مناسك الحج وأحكامه خطوة خطوة وتطّلع على ما يهم الحاج و قاصد البيت العتيق من مسائل وأحكام وآداب وننعش قلوبنا بسير الصالحين والمنافسين في الخيرات . فتتوق نفسك لأداء هذا المنسك العظيم على علم وبصيرة فتحج على أحسن وجه وأكمل حال وأنت في شوق وإقبال متبعا هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*حجاً مبروراً* 

*http://www.hajjmabror.com/*

*نقلته لكم* 
*والدال على الخير كفاعله*
*ومن استطاع أن ينشر ما ننقله فجزاه الله خيرا*

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## أم مهرو

يزاج الله ألف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## soso0

لو سمحتو اخواتي عندكم رساله رسمية لتوديع الاهل والاصدقاء والزملاء لإداء فريضة الحج والسماح منهم او وحده تقدر تكتبها باسلوب حلو ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_يزااج الله خير

والله يتقبل من حجاج هذا العام ويسهل امورهم

ويردهم سالمين غانمين_

----------


## crazy blog

ااخ بس متى بسير الحج )": ادعووووولي "(

الله يوفقهم و يسر لهم و حلووة الفكرة ،، تسلميييين مهره ^^ 

جعله فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله ..~ 


[[ استغفر الله العظييم ]]

----------


## عطر 77

يزااااج الله الف خير

----------


## مهرة القصر

> يزاج الله ألف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج


وأياك .. ونورتي ي الـ غ ــلا ،،

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاج الله خير

----------


## مهرة القصر

> لو سمحتو اخواتي عندكم رساله رسمية لتوديع الاهل والاصدقاء والزملاء لإداء فريضة الحج والسماح منهم او وحده تقدر تكتبها باسلوب حلو ولكم جزيل الشكر



أحاول إن شاء الله ... ونورتي ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> _يزااج الله خير
> 
> والله يتقبل من حجاج هذا العام ويسهل امورهم
> 
> ويردهم سالمين غانمين_


واياك.. واللهم آمين ونورتي ،،

----------


## لا مثيل لها

يزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## مهرة القصر

> _يزااج الله خير
> 
> والله يتقبل من حجاج هذا العام ويسهل امورهم
> 
> ويردهم سالمين غانمين_


وأياكـ .. واللهم آمين ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> ااخ بس متى بسير الحج )": ادعووووولي "(
> 
> الله يوفقهم و يسر لهم و حلووة الفكرة ،، تسلميييين مهره ^^ 
> 
> جعله فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله ..~ 
> 
> 
> [[ استغفر الله العظييم ]]


الله يرزقنا وأياج ويكتبها لكل من بغاها اللهم آمين .. ونورتي

----------


## miss funny

ربي يجزاج خير علافاده ،،



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مهرة القصر

> يزااااج الله الف خير


وأياك عزيزتي ،،

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## مهرة القصر

> يزااااج الله الف خير


وأياكـ .. ومنورهـ ‘‘

----------


## مهرة القصر

> يزاج الله خير


وأياكـ عزيزتي ومنورهـ

----------


## مهرة القصر

> يزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج


وأياكم .. في ميزان حسنات الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## bsmti

أتمنى ان تذكريني بالأيام الفضيلة بأن يمن الله لي بالشفاء


اللهم احفظ حجاج بيتك الكرام ولا تراجعهم الى ديارهم إلا وانت قد كتبت وقبلت حجتهم يا كريم

----------


## مهرة القصر

> يزااااج الله الف خير


وأياج ونورتي ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> ربي يجزاج خير علافاده ،،
> 
> سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم


وأياج ... ومنورهـ ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> أتمنى ان تذكريني بالأيام الفضيلة بأن يمن الله لي بالشفاء
> 
> 
> اللهم احفظ حجاج بيتك الكرام ولا تراجعهم الى ديارهم إلا وانت قد كتبت وقبلت حجتهم يا كريم


البسك الله لباس العافيه .. 

باسم الله الشافي 
باسم الله المعافي 
باسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء 
وهو السميع العليم
اللهم داوه بدوائك 
واشفه بشفائك 
واغنه بفضلك عمن سواك
~~~~~
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك

أسعدني مروركـ ،،

----------

